# Sudden Loss...



## jubidyjub (Jul 10, 2010)

My homegrown jersey wooly buck was found dead this morning. He was only 7 months old. I have no idea how he died. He was his normal-naughty self yesterday. I fed him last night around midnight and gave him in apple. The last time I saw him alive.

I am numb right now. I don't know what to think or what to do. I was going to take him to an arba show tomorrow (I maintain a 20 hole rabbitry. I'm deeply bonded with each one) I was going to take him to nationals. I'm completely devastated. Not because of his show-quality but with sorrow.

I've buried the remain. His droppings looked normal although there seemed to be a decreased amount of them. I am suspecting wool block?

All of the other rabbits are normal. I'm worried to take my eyes off of them since Amethyst was normal too.


----------



## Spot (Jul 10, 2010)

This is sooooo sad!I'm so sorry for your loss:rip::rainbow:


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Jul 10, 2010)

we're so sorry for your loss. Bunnies are so adept at hiding problems, even from us that have experience. It has happened a couple of times. Hang onto the good memories is all that we can do as it is never easy to have to say good bye, even when you've been together for a long time. Rest in peace little man.


----------



## hartleybun (Jul 15, 2010)

:rip: i am so sorry for your loss. binky free little bun xx


----------

